# Cutting circles in Aluminum soffits



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Laser......

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

tjbnwi said:


> Most aluminum soffits have ribs to stiffen. Nibblers don’t work well.
> 
> Tom


These are what I’m doing.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> These are what I’m doing.


Bore hole, make up connection, install.......

Tom


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> These are what I’m doing.


Those are kinda nice to use. 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Randy Bush said:


> Those are kinda nice to use.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


I just wish the trim ring diameter fit on the flat portion.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

tjbnwi said:


> Bore hole, make up connection, install.......
> 
> Tom


:thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> I just wish the trim ring diameter fit on the flat portion.


Can you talk them into 3’"?

Be mindful of rafter tail locations. 

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

tjbnwi said:


> Can you talk them into 3’"?
> 
> Be mindful of rafter tail locations.
> 
> Tom


These are 3”, the hole has to be 3” but the OD of the light sticks over the ribs.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> These are 3”, the hole has to be 3” but the OD of the light sticks over the ribs.


I really have not found that to be a problem, ones I have been using require a 4 1/2 hole, so I center it right on a rib.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

It’s strictly for a cleaner look, probably being a bit anal about it. There’s a premium $$ on the 3”ers


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> These are what I’m doing.


Got a link? I need those


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Got a link? I need those



https://www.menards.com/main/lighti...ting/wf3led30kmbm6/p-1493706018999-c-7499.htm


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> https://www.menards.com/main/lighti...ting/wf3led30kmbm6/p-1493706018999-c-7499.htm


Thank you!


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips, posters.
I did a few things for the 20 holes. 
I templated the circles with the enclosed template using 2 way tape so I could keep it stable while tracing and spot out the correct spacings.
Then used a fine tip gray art marker. Easily seen and rubs off quite easy with a damp finger.
Used a 2 1/2 inch hole saw in reverse in the center of my 4 1/4 inch hole. Then with a set of OffSet snips trimmed out the markings. I liked the starter hole so if the soffits ripped it didn't get outside the marker.
I was using Black 4 inch slim lights. Amazon
So in order to make sure the housings on the back which are white didn't show, since the black aluminum soffits are ridged. I used a Black felt marker to touch up the sides.
My electrician loved me:thumbsup:


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Nibbler: see:https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...MInLjG7cLc6QIVENvACh2kRwSyEAQYCSABEgKd_vD_BwE


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't really see nibblers working if having to cut over the ribs.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I really don't see buying a nibbler....... after the OP has the job done now.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd try an electrical panel punch cutter maybe? the trim ring hides quite a bit.

If you were bored, you could grind a 4" O.D. pipe sharp and router out a piece of plank (valley cuts for the soffit ribbing) for an anvil to drive the home made punch in to.

One could have just move the lights to the joint and just used tin snips to make the half circles thus needed....

Different nibblers DO vary in how "open" their jaws are. and the size of the cutter head, but you could nibble out 99% of the 4" hole described, then old school the rib with a snips or die grinder etc....non magnetic aluminum would be a PITA to clean up the nibbles....


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Fouthgeneration said:


> I'd try an electrical panel punch cutter maybe? the trim ring hides quite a bit.
> 
> If you were bored, you could grind a 4" O.D. pipe sharp and router out a piece of plank (valley cuts for the soffit ribbing) for an anvil to drive the home made punch in to.
> 
> ...


I bet it does not take me even 5 min to cut one out in in the middle of a panel with red and green snips. When you do them every day you learn how to do them quick and neat.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

About a minute or two to cut a 6” pot light hole or 4” bath vent hole with my right cutting snips. But these 3” lights don’t leave much room for error.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Nibblers work great for duct work though.


----------



## DooWop (Jun 11, 2020)

There is a sheet metal too designed for jobs like this. It drills the hole and has a fluted bit on the other end that a drill is attached to. That's the cutter. Adjusts to and size to 8" I think (16" dia.) and there is a bigger one. Malco makes one, and others.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

DooWop said:


> There is a sheet metal too designed for jobs like this. It drills the hole and has a fluted bit on the other end that a drill is attached to. That's the cutter. Adjusts to and size to 8" I think (16" dia.) and there is a bigger one. Malco makes one, and others.


Have you tried it yet? Most of those don't work real good on ribbed aluminium soffit. 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


----------



## DooWop (Jun 11, 2020)

Randy Bush said:


> Have you tried it yet? Most of those don't work real good on ribbed aluminium soffit.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


No Randy, I've only used the tool on sheet metal. Not sure how the ribbing would work out. On sheet metal it's fast.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

DooWop said:


> There is a sheet metal too designed for jobs like this. It drills the hole and has a fluted bit on the other end that a drill is attached to. That's the cutter. Adjusts to and size to 8" I think (16" dia.) and there is a bigger one. Malco makes one, and others.


Fly cutter?


----------



## DooWop (Jun 11, 2020)

Big Johnson said:


> Fly cutter?



Big Johnson; we had a governor that before he was in office had a construction co. called Big J. For a long time I didn't know it was owned by Gary Johnson ( Big J ) 
Now he's a pot manufacturer in Nevada and former Libertarian candidate for President.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

At least his first name isn't "Harry"!!!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Calidecks said:


> At least his first name isn't "Harry"!!!
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Didn’t deckhead support him in 2016?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> Didn’t deckhead support him in 2016?



That depends on which way the wind was blowing at the time. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## DooWop (Jun 11, 2020)

Who's Deckhead?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

DooWop said:


> Who's Dickhead?


The best member ever.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

DooWop said:


> Who's Dickhead?



You spelled "Pete" wrong. Lol


Mike.
_______________


----------

